# Paint thickness measurement form



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

Had to do a car which was terrible scratched.
Because of this I wanted to make a lot of paint thickness readings, to check the condition of the paint and how much I would take of the paint after a run.
So I went on a search on the internet, to see if there were any forms available were I could fill in the readings.
I couldn't find any, so I decided to make them myself.
I thought I might share it with all of you, incase someone else would also like to have such forms.

Example of the mentioned car, for which I used a form;










I made forms of several models.

Each consists out of 3 pages; 
One to fill in the averages of each panel/section and 2 others with bigger drawings to fill in multiple measurements per panel/section and/or to note damages and area's which need special attention.

The forms are made in Word, so you have also the option to enter all the data (afterwards) into the form.
I made seperate download links for each page, so you can decide for yourself if you want all the pages or just one or two.

*Station car;*










Page/Blad 1: http://www.mediafire.com/?6nl7nv10s99och6
Page/Blad 2: http://www.mediafire.com/?3l5o58t6jxc836c 
Page/Blad 3: http://www.mediafire.com/?31hcwz4sh6p76rc

*Two doors sedan/cabrio;*










Page/Blad 1: http://www.mediafire.com/?k5pjvjt5yb0j5jr
Page/Blad 2: http://www.mediafire.com/?en1hi257wd2vghv
Page/Blad 3: http://www.mediafire.com/?zyp7j8w68sudsac

*Four doors sedan;*










Page/Blad 1: http://www.mediafire.com/?zc40yy4k89c3311
Page/Blad 2: http://www.mediafire.com/?cdn7n6lnvxrbm9v 
Page/Blad 3: http://www.mediafire.com/?mgxucsluuiimo7i

*Two doors coupe/hatchback;*










Page/Blad 1: http://www.mediafire.com/?0cwowf8h6a1xd48
Page/Blad 2: http://www.mediafire.com/?qtf1q64c8cs4cq9
Page/Blad 3: http://www.mediafire.com/?gbf5zk592z7p323

*Peugeot 206 2000;*










Page/Blad 1: http://www.mediafire.com/?17odk5333378yoe
Page/Blad 2: http://www.mediafire.com/?7084l1i87g362c8 
Page/Blad 3: http://www.mediafire.com/?wf9h97fs8obdiz9

*Audi R8;*










Page/Blad 1: http://www.mediafire.com/?i394p66ymn2lc68
Page/Blad 2: http://www.mediafire.com/?gt5eapv89oy8n7a
Page/Blad 3: http://www.mediafire.com/?tqk3zq2db929d2v

*Mercedes Benz CLS;*










Page/Blad 1: http://www.mediafire.com/?acgb21ccwfoc399
Page/Blad 2: http://www.mediafire.com/?svagw2nb6ic6ixs
Page/Blad 3: http://www.mediafire.com/?j3o41o53dwi3k93

*Mercedes Benz E Convertible;*










Page/Blad 1: http://www.mediafire.com/?phpocv9pq02hsab
Page/Blad 2: http://www.mediafire.com/?9t05q2drm5dewwn 
Page/Blad 3: http://www.mediafire.com/?gjwo6bdf8q7lll7

*Small van - loading door left;*










Page/Blad 1: http://www.mediafire.com/?w18e20eyqemnr47
Page/Blad 2: http://www.mediafire.com/?8y8ilrvcx3wm1ed
Page/Blad 3: http://www.mediafire.com/?fq1qyau593crr9m

*Small van - loading door right;*










Page/Blad 1: http://www.mediafire.com/?7457o25n369d9c5
Page/Blad 2: http://www.mediafire.com/?1l6j0xzh2a3hl77
Page/Blad 3: http://www.mediafire.com/?fq1qyau593crr9m

*4x4;*










Page/Blad 1: http://www.mediafire.com/?sjixc548ik85rdt
Page/Blad 2: http://www.mediafire.com/?fhck6mu8qxteury
Page/Blad 3: http://www.mediafire.com/?etlbbmkmbmxmqv6

*Volkswagen Passat CC - model 2009;*










Paint thickness form Passat CC - page 1
Paint thickness form Passat CC - page 2
Paint thickness form Passat CC - page 3

---


----------



## Hilly330 (Jan 3, 2011)

*Pdg*

Brilliant..thanks for this. Any chance you could knock one up for a convertible and coupe? Thanks again in advance if you can!

Hilly330.


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

Youre welcome. 

I will make as many models as possible, however this takes some time to create.

About the convertible; I was thinking about taking a 2 doors sedan model drawing for that.
This because often a convertible has also a hardtop and the modell itself is pretty much the same.
In case of a rare 4 doors convertible, you can take the 4 doors sedan form.


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

Two doors coupe/hatchback form added. :thumb:


----------



## IbizaFR (May 22, 2010)

thanks mate appreciated anything to record the readings on is tops mate:thumb:


----------



## Hilly330 (Jan 3, 2011)

Frans D said:


> Two doors coupe/hatchback form added. :thumb:


Again thanks especially if it takes a while to sort out...will find these really useful.

Regards

Dave.:thumb:


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

Topic updated; added several other models.


----------



## Astro (Dec 4, 2005)

Well done that man.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great job...:thumb:
A few including myself have been after such as this and had little luck.

The list can be endless with model specific.

However a few bog standard ones would be fine for any car.

As mentioned...

A small/mid hatchback in 2 and 4/5 Door.

The 4 door saloon...

The 2 and 4 door convertible

The Estate car.

The vans are one small/mid and one large.

Great work but a standard template of the above would save you a great deal of time....:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

pickup and a 4x4 would be good additions..

ofcourse this is not mandatory lol.. your doing this for free, 
much appreciated...
I use a database which has a lot of specific car blue prints like this..

good work mate.


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

Tnx guys. :thumb:

My goal is also to do as many as standard models available.

Regarding them I guess I am still missing;

Big van (like a VW Transporter)
4 doors hatchback
Space wagon (like the Renaults)
Pick up
4wd

With them added you could use the forms for approx. 90% of the cars available.

Sports cars are a different story because the models are usually not alike.

It's a bit the same with the Mercedes CLS I allready made.
However I have such a car in maintenance, so I thought I could better make a form allready for it.

Offcourse you can allways request a form for a certain make + model.
Whenever I have some spare time left, I will put it together for you.

@ Craig: I download the drawings also from a database like that.
In some cases there are only nice "transparent" (were you can see the interior through the roof and doors) drawings available of a model I want and in such a case I have to do a lot of efforts in Photoshop to get them how I want them to be.


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

Topic updated: 4x4 form added.


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Nice one mate, thanks for sharing, very handy


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I use http://www.the-blueprints.com/blueprints/cars/

:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> I use http://www.the-blueprints.com/blueprints/cars/
> 
> :thumb:


I know there are some about.

How does that site work please?
Costs of Files etc?

Thanks Dude.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

james_death said:


> I know there are some about.
> 
> How does that site work please?
> Costs of Files etc?
> ...


I just registered, then download whatever I need...It's never cost me a penny..

:thumb:


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

Made and added on special request;
Form for a Mercedes Benz E Convertible.

Ps: I use this site a lot for the drawings; 
http://www.car-drawings.narod.ru/index.htm


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

Added on special request a form for a peugeot 206 from 2000.


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

Audi R8 form added to the collection.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Very handy mate, thanks :thumb:


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

Added on special request a form for a Volkswagen Passat - Model 2009. :thumb:


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

The link for the four door sedan, 1st link isn't working, anyone know the correct link at all ?? 
The page that's the overview and allows you to write down the measurements on.
Many thanks
Geoff


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

I think the problem is at mediafire as it was there.

In the meanwhile you could use the Dutch version and change it yourself into English.
You can download it overhere; http://www.mediafire.com/?ib9gy5lvbsns5nx


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

Is there a direct link to these as station car download no1 isn't loading now. Say's its been removed from the server

cheers
Geoff


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

Don't know what's going on with mediafire and why they are removing them.
Only thing I can imagine is that they see the first page as duplicate content, because I uploaded it in both Dutch and English.

The Dutch versions you can find overhere: http://autodetailing.nl/forum/showthread.php?t=5406
They still were okay, the last time I checked.

(hope it's okay that I mention this link, if it isn't please remove it)


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

Sorted, Cheers Frans :thumb:


----------



## Scottish Storm (Sep 9, 2013)

The Cueball said:


> I just registered, then download whatever I need...It's never cost me a penny..
> 
> :thumb:


It seems that the ones that are "vectors" want you to pay for them but a lot of them are PDF or Gifs which appear to be free to download.

Brilliant site though


----------

